# Summer time in Maine



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

I am so lucky to live in Maine...the weather has been just absolutely perfect and look what my 75 year old amazing husband just built...just had to share. 
This is looking off our back deck and the dogs are on the screened in porch, that he build the year before last! 

We originally moved here from Chicago
(22 years ago) and have never been sorry....anyone coming up this way plese let me know and we can have a really good playdate...

How about lunch on the porch.....just to try and tempt you all. 

Estelle

The Bella sisters want to tell you all that they have a fenced in yard and that they will play nice.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Estelle, that looks gorgeous. Good move on your part. The dogs look happy too.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

What a beautiful view. I love Maine and would love to come and visit you! The dogs look happy.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

It is so hot and dry here that I would love to come. Jealousy thy name is Lucile.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

What a beautiful view and your husband is AWESOME! He built that at 75 years old? I love my DH but even in his youthful prime he could not have pulled that off. He's rather dangerous with a hammer, or any carpenter's tool for that matter.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> What a beautiful view and your husband is AWESOME! He built that at 75 years old? I love my DH but even in his youthful prime he could not have pulled that off. He's rather dangerous with a hammer, or any carpenter's tool for that matter.


He has always been able to do amazing things...big projects...moving buildings...rehabbing a 150 year old hugh house...loves back hoes and any moving and electric equipment, etc. etc.

Now when the toliet is leaking or the window is stuck or the faucet is dripping....it takes him forever (or never) to do it.

But I can't complain thats for sure. Wish I had half his energy...good old Missouri farm upbringing must have helped.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Luciledodd said:


> It is so hot and dry here that I would love to come. Jealousy thy name is Lucile.


It is really nice in the summer...but you do have those wonderful winters I bet. It is really cold here and a lot of snow...so as per usual nothing is perfect.

The invitation is meant in all seriousness...great place for a little getaway....12 miles from Canada (at Calais, Maine) ...near St Andrews, Nova Scotia, and Prince Edwards Island. Lots of fun things to do in the summer...but we leave or hibernate in the winter.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

That is just an incredible view!!! I am so jealous..
Your husband is such a craftsman and Your pups are adorable!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

So beautiful! We visited Camden, ME about 10 years ago & have been wanting to get back up there....no place prettier, and your decking is AWESOME!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, how I would love to pack the car, belt Beau into his car seat and point the car north!! I have always loved Maine! It's my dream to retire to the woods near Acadia. Unfortunately, my husband has this weird thing about being cold -- and he just doesn't get it when I tell him to add another layer of clothing!!!! Hmm... maybe Beau and I should just leave him behind? But then, you'd have trouble getting rid of us.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow; your hubby did a great job! I too am 75, but I have to hang onto the furniture to dance without tipping over ;-)

I love Maine - but couldn't handle the cold, long, snowy winters, either! So if you depart in winter, to where do you depart?

That picture is just stunning! I spent quite a few summers in Maine in my teens.

Sun, 22 Jul 2012 20:01:58 (PDT)


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Love your multi level deck would love to take photographs from it. I love Maine can't wait to vist again in the future love the lobster!!! Your winters are serious business, I think it's cold here in NC...my first winter I wore so many clothes the neighbors were all speculating about my condition...I was still cold, I grew up in So. CA.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow, that's impressive!!! We lived in Maine for a little while back in 1994...fixing up a summer cabin for my father in law. We loved it and would have stayed if we had been able to figure out how to support ourselves there.... It is just so beautiful and I loved the people and everything. I can see how the winters get long!!!


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Beautiful and I love Maine, visited Brunswick, Portland and Freeport a few times. Also, some smaller towns north of Brunswick. Wish I could come visit. Linda


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh. My. Gosh! Have never been to Maine, but that is going on my bucket list. Just gorgeous, Estelle! Your husband sounds like my Dad, although your husband ten years younger. But my Dad can work circles around most people at 85 - is a retired rancher. It is too bad he isn't still on the ranch because I think living in town hasn't been the best for him, not enough to do. In my naive youth, I thought all men were born with those skills!!! Rude day when I found out that was not the case!! You are a fortunate woman to have such a handy and able bodied husband, and to live in such a beautiful place. The winters might be hard, but look at your summers! Our winters aren't the greatest either, with day after day of gloomy rain, but this summer has been wonderful IMO. We still have not hit 90! I love it!

Is that Izzy on the right - the larger Sister? Her face looks a lot like Finn's - the shape of the nose, and the way her mouth is open - I saw their photo on another thread for Oreo's birthday and I thought - wow, she has Finn's face!  My two look absolutely nothing alike in the face.

I so hope a road trip is in my future - so many areas of this country I would like to see. I would so love to visit Georgia and then head up the eastern coast.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

CarolWCamelo said:


> Wow; your hubby did a great job! I too am 75, but I have to hang onto the furniture to dance without tipping over ;-)
> 
> I love Maine - but couldn't handle the cold, long, snowy winters, either! So if you depart in winter, to where do you depart?
> 
> ...


Carol....I know what you mean, i can hardly get down to pull weeds anymore, well actually getting down isn't too bad it is the getting up that is difficult!

When we were younger (50 to 65) (shame to get to a point in your life where 65 is young) we were lucky enough to travel to many interesting and different parts of the world, lately it has been here in the states and Mexico. The last couple of years money restraints and age have restricted us somewhat so it doesn't happen as often or as for long.

I really don't mind the winter, but then I am not the one that has to shovel or plow. It will be more difficult from here on out, I have macular degeneration and have to get shots in my eye every month...how we will manage that I am not sure. Good thing we are getting to old to be galavanting around, plus we have two pups now.

*Thank you all for the nice compliments....Now when can I expect you all...
we are waiting...............*


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Oh. My. Gosh! Have never been to Maine, but that is going on my bucket list. Just gorgeous, Estelle! Your husband sounds like my Dad, although your husband ten years younger. But my Dad can work circles around most people at 85 - is a retired rancher. It is too bad he isn't still on the ranch because I think living in town hasn't been the best for him, not enough to do. In my naive youth, I thought all men were born with those skills!!! Rude day when I found out that was not the case!! You are a fortunate woman to have such a handy and able bodied husband, and to live in such a beautiful place. The winters might be hard, but look at your summers! Our winters aren't the greatest either, with day after day of gloomy rain, but this summer has been wonderful IMO. We still have not hit 90! I love it!
> 
> Is that Izzy on the right - the larger Sister? Her face looks a lot like Finn's - the shape of the nose, and the way her mouth is open - I saw their photo on another thread for Oreo's birthday and I thought - wow, she has Finn's face!  My two look absolutely nothing alike in the face.
> 
> I so hope a road trip is in my future - so many areas of this country I would like to see. I would so love to visit Georgia and then head up the eastern coast.


Hi Linda...I know what you mean, I sometimes think I married my Father...he is so much like him. Our children complain that he does too much and I keep on telling them that it is keeping him alive, happy and viable. If he was sitting watching that tv all day we would drive each other crazy. He helped build this house and finished off the inside...I tell the kids that when he runs out of projects they better be ready with some for him to do!

We had a lovely motor home...that is the way to see the states, staying in National and State parks was so reasonable and beautiful, hope you get to do it someday.You could visit here in Maine...one thing off your bucket list, we even have room for you to park that motor home or camper, free of charge!

Yes this is Izzy, picture below. Mine seem to look different too...not just their color but the shape of their face. The little one looks like a tiny bear when she walks, especially from the back, just sort of waddles and sways. 
Izzy prances and has a hop to her step.

The Bella Sisters would love to have company....


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Lorraine and Beau...Maine is not that FAR from Pa. Come on just a short little hop and a skip and you would be here! 

:whoo::whoo:The Bella Sisters are getting excited:whoo::whoo:
:whoo::whoo:maybe company will be coming:whoo::whoo:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

DH and I have visited New England 4 times,twice in the autumn,and twice in the winter,we loved it.We drove through Maine and had a good look around Portland.Your view is stunning,and your husband is amazingly talented.Do you suffer from mosquitoes?[not personally!]


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

We are approximately 4 hours past Portland. Our town has 450 people and one post office. Quite different..not so busy. There are those horrid black flies in the spring and mosquitos...but since we are right on the salt water we are not bothered by them....just walk 15 feet into the surrounding woods and a little back from the shore and you are in BIG trouble. Thank heavens we are here...the poor dogs in other areas have a lot of trouble with them really biting the ends of their ears. Next time you come to Maine come and see us.


----------

